
Governor Signs Law Exempting More Occupations from Controversial Assembly Bill 5 - gscott
https://timesofsandiego.com/politics/2020/09/05/governor-signs-law-exempting-more-occupations-from-controversial-assembly-bill-5/
======
tomohawk
Some pigs are more important than other pigs, after all.

